# CBD Oil



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Evening

Any advocates on here at all? I know there’ll be very mixed views and I am sceptical to a degree. 

Very specifically for skin complaints if anyone has any good outcomes in regards to this?

Finally which brands are you buying that have a good dose please? I know it’s unregulated and seen articles where some have hardly any strength

TIA


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

It definitely helps you sleep, knocks you out but i have found it takes a week or so to get in your system.i have tried a few but like 5% jacob hooy from Holland and barrett the most,only buy it when its on sale
It can help with aches and pains too i believe 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

If you're going to try it, try this one https://www.lovecbd.org/product/800mg-cbd-entourage-oil-spray/
You will find a discount code if you look. If it's going to work for you you will soon know.


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Might give that a go been using CBD brothers full spectrum and find it does nothing

Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Have yourself a day trip to Holland, you can buy the "proper" oil there and not the watered down stuff, also its vastly cheaper than here, a good excuse for a weekend away ... being socially distancing aware of course, not that the Dutch are taking much notice of this :lol:
The people in the shops will help you decide on strengths and give you the right advice.

It certainly works for arthritis pain (severe), stress and anxiety. 

Good luck.


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Vossman said:


> Have yourself a day trip to Holland, you can buy the "proper" oil there and not the watered down stuff, also its vastly cheaper than here, a good excuse for a weekend away ... being socially distancing aware of course, not that the Dutch are taking much notice of this :lol:
> The people in the shops will help you decide on strengths and give you the right advice.
> 
> It certainly works for arthritis pain (severe), stress and anxiety.
> ...


I'm sure it's good but will it not have high THC levels thus being traceable in a blood or swab test?


----------



## turbotnator (Aug 28, 2020)

Really good for relaxation and pain relief imo, but mileage varies from person to person


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

CBD oil works. It helps with joint paint, anxiety and a number of things. It takes time however.

THC edibles are great for relaxing and even motivation with the sativa candy - it makes me very focused and energetic - i even catch myself doing a little dance sometimes because they put me in such a good mood. They are legal in Canada now. Indica gummies will lock you to the couch and you will sleep VERY good. Much better than getting drunk. THC is way more harmless than booze by a LONG SHOT. It changed my life franky - i don't drink near so much.

If governments truly had our best interests in mind they would all legalize edibles and oil. Here in Canada 1000's women have really embraced THC candy/gummies that also can come with added CBD to make the buzz more even.

You will rarely see a violent weed smoker.

Rant over.


----------



## JARS (May 21, 2010)

I first heard about CBD oil back in 2016 when we were returning a Dutch Barge we had rented for the week to go around Holland.

Whilst the F.I.L was mooring it up, my wife and I got chatting to the boat company owner’s daughter. She apparently had previously been diagnosed with stage 4 cancer, but had been in remission for the last 4 or 5 years due to her taking this CBD oil. We were there for a good hour or so listening to her story and talk about the other things THC could help medically with. It was fascinating stuff to be honest.

Naturally, we were a bit skeptical about this rather bold claim that CBD oil essentially brought this lady back from the brink, so got talking to a friend back in the UK. He’s a bit of a conspiracist, but he got really excited and went off on one about how this new oil could change things, but the pharmaceutical companies would not allow it blah blah blah 

Anyway, fast forward to 2023 and I know now a
good number of people who regularly take CBD oil for one ailment or another and swear by it.

A very close friend of mine is a private contractor bomb disposal expert who travels the world on jobs. A few years ago he had a job in Georgia that involved miles upon miles of mountain walking. He’s mid to late 50’s at this point and after years of being in the Army, his knees are pretty shot after just a day. He soldiers on (excuse the pun) but is led up for a week after the job.

Not long after, we were chatting about his recent job and the trouble he’s having with his knees, so we told him about this oil we had heard about a few years ago. He immediately went online, read a few articles and bought some as he “had nothing to lose” if he is to avoid a major knee opp.

He tried a few different strengths, but eventually got to a point where just two drops in the morning and again in the evening (20% strength) would take enough away so he could keep doing the job he loves.

He has since been back to the same place in Georgia and had no trouble from the knees.

My mum uses 10% strength to help with arthritis. Took a while to convince her to use it as she hates all things “wacky baccy”(!) but she swears by it now.

I do know a couple of places from trusted sellers; trusted by me as I know them personally, but also trusted by many customers, but only one springs to mind right now without looking for one of the other bottles I have, which is “Amma Life”


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

JARS said:


> I first heard about CBD oil back in 2016 when we were returning a Dutch Barge we had rented for the week to go around Holland.
> 
> Whilst the F.I.L was mooring it up, my wife and I got chatting to the boat company owner’s daughter. She apparently had previously been diagnosed with stage 4 cancer, but had been in remission for the last 4 or 5 years due to her taking this CBD oil. We were there for a good hour or so listening to her story and talk about the other things THC could help medically with. It was fascinating stuff to be honest.
> 
> ...


20%! Now thats strong!


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

JARS said:


> I first heard about CBD oil back in 2016 when we were returning a Dutch Barge we had rented for the week to go around Holland.
> 
> Whilst the F.I.L was mooring it up, my wife and I got chatting to the boat company owner’s daughter. She apparently had previously been diagnosed with stage 4 cancer, but had been in remission for the last 4 or 5 years due to her taking this CBD oil. We were there for a good hour or so listening to her story and talk about the other things THC could help medically with. It was fascinating stuff to be honest.
> 
> ...


I'm a proud


pt1 said:


> 20%! Now thats strong!



I'm a proud conspiracy theorist. It's VERY real.

The term "conspiracy theorist" was coined by the CIA after they murdered JFK because he was thinking about abolishing the Federal Reserve - which is owned and run by private interests. It's called fractional reserve leading. It's in my opinion the single biggest scam in human history. Man made climate change is a close 2nd.

I will paraphrase Henry ford - "If the American people understood the central banking system there will be a revolution tomorrow".


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

I for one am glad we have so many people on here who know the real truth behind every organisation on the planet


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

IvorB1H said:


> I for one am glad we have so many people on here who know the real truth behind every organisation on the planet


makes you uneasy. That's typical. Your part of the problem. Your a card carrying sheep.

You don't know who you're messing with. Coward i am not.


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

And can make sweeping judgements of “sheep” you should get into farming, knowledgeable about sheep, company of the sort that’ll listen to your enlightened lectures. Have a merry capitalist conspiracy Christmas 🎅


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

IvorB1H said:


> And can make sweeping judgements of “sheep” you should get into farming, knowledgeable about sheep, company of the sort that’ll listen to your enlightened lectures. Have a merry capitalist conspiracy Christmas 🎅


Your biting off more than you can chew buddy.


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

That’s the point of Christmas 

not your buddy and don’t fool yourself that you know any better than anyone else the real conspiracy is that all the conspiracies you know of are made up so you don’t know what’s really going on behind the conspiracies.

I’m really not interested tbh so I’ll leave it there I have made the point that there’s plenty of other sites for those sorts of opinions.

CBD oil is great for aches / pains / sleep etc but doesn’t cure any form cancer

I’ll leave this thread now thanks for 5 mins of entertainment


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

Oh and don’t PM me again please


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

IvorB1H said:


> IvorB1H said:
> 
> 
> > I for one am glad we have so many people on here who know the real truth behind every organisation on the planet
> ...


----------



## JARS (May 21, 2010)

pt1 said:


> 20%! Now thats strong!


Yeah it is, and not cheap, but it kept the pain manageable for a couple of years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I’m going to give this a pop to see if it helps me sleep better at night.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Interested in trying cbd but there is so much conflicting information, basically my research leads me to believe that results are dependent on the individual, their particular health situation and what they expect vs what they perceive they get from it. Pretty much a suck it and see deal.

I do love a good conspiracy theorist, right up there with religious extremists and always as self righteous and entertaining. Here’s a bombshell for you guys, if you look at all the major conspiracy theories, the more incredulous and extreme the better, there can be only one logical conclusion, the only real and true conspiracy theory is misdirection, that means that all conspiracy theories are designed to turn your attention away from the truth, most likely by using double bluffs or shock and awe to make you believe something so unbelievable that it must be true. There is a very high probability that there is some very crazy stuff going on, but there is also an absolute certainty that you will never ever have the slightest clue what that stuff is. So get over yourself.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Has anyone tried CBD vaping?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

noorth said:


> makes you uneasy. That's typical. Your part of the problem. Your a card carrying sheep.
> 
> You don't know who you're messing with. Coward i am not.


This is hilarious, you think everyone is a sheep because they don’t believe the same things you believe. Typical conspiracy theorist, everyone is wrong but your preferred brand of card carrying sheep.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

I was out of line there garage_dweller. My apologies.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Poor Mr. Bristed… never gets the recognition he deserves from these conspiracy people that think they’re so smart….


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Why does every thread end up like this? 

It doesn't matter the topic it just ends up with the same people repeating the same stuff for the millionth time. Please move on.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Awwww be kind, They’re just trying to show us idiot sheep the ways of the world and what we ‘don’t know’…

I for one salute these genius overlord of ours!

:lol:

:wall:


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Keep on topic please gents.

Anyone else considering CBD oil but concerned about the side effects. Just reading that it commonly causes diarrhea and sickness. Not worried about the dry mouth / throat but if I start getting any sickness and diarrhea I won't be able to work.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I’ve got a commode next to my bed 😁👍🏻


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

garage_dweller said:


> ignoring the image you posted as you’re free to believe what you want.
> 
> You, and other conspiracy theorist, believe that your thoughts are completely independent of everyone else and you’re not following the crowd but all you’re doing is following another crowd with a different point of view, loosely based on ‘scientific evidence’ that suits their line of thought.
> 
> ...


Just to clear i don't think i'm superior. But i've been down the rabbit hole for over 20 years. Its wasn't a "crowd" back than.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

RS3 said:


> Keep on topic please gents.
> 
> Anyone else considering CBD oil but concerned about the side effects. Just reading that it commonly causes diarrhea and sickness. Not worried about the dry mouth / throat but if I start getting any sickness and diarrhea I won't be able to work.


I’m a recent new CBD oil user. Looked into it as been a really poor sleeper for the past 3 years or so. Taking it twice a day for about 3 weeks now. 

I went with LoveCBD as recommended here on an earlier post.

My thoughts/findings so far:

1. No side effects. 
2. Taste is strong and takes some getting used to (I’m using the spray under your tongue). 
3. Now the million dollar question, has it helped my sleep? I’m not convinced either way, yet…. It can take some time to build up in your system I believe, so I’m hoping I may see improved results as time goes by, and I’ve got such a messed up sleep pattern (ie none!), that I want to keep going with it for at least 2 months.

Hope that helps.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Pembroke_Boy said:


> I’m a recent new CBD oil user. Looked into it as been a really poor sleeper for the past 3 years or so. Taking it twice a day for about 3 weeks now.
> 
> I went with LoveCBD as recommended here on an earlier post.
> 
> ...


CBD oil is relatively popular here i have never heard anyone talk about side effects.

My father feels it really helped his hip pain. But some people give up on it. I did its rather expensive so i just went back to my cheap gout pills but my 2-3 week run of CBD i never got gout once.

Its not a miracle drug of course. Not much if anything is.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Bratwurst said:


> I’m going to give this a pop to see if it helps me sleep better at night.


Im currently using cannaray night time 1800mg,it 100% helps me get a much better sleep, tastes great and has zero side effects too, probably the best one i have used


----------

